# Today is the day!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, today is Kodi's day to get neutered. I took him in at 8:00, and his surgery was at 9:00 They called me at 10:00 to tell me that everything had gone fine, he was being extubated, and they expected to have him back in a cage (with his blanket and stuffed animal from home) within 10 minutes or so. He should be ready to be picked up at 1:00.

In the mean time, I've washed and dried all his blankets and crate pads so everything is soft clean and fluffy, and I went out and bought a package of Onesies in case we need them. 

I miss my little boy!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Wishing Kodi a speedy recovery! Ear lickies from Tori and gentle belly rubs from me :hug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Gentle tummy rubs from me!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Gentle tummy pats from me too!!
Carole


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wishing Kodi a speedy and healthy recovery!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Hope Kodi feels better quickly It's Kipling's turn tomorrow...I'm nervous. What are onesies?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! Kodi is home, and feeling pretty sorry for himself. He was pretty groggy when I picked him up... I didn't even both putting his car harness on him for the short ride home. He just lay on a blanket beside me. 

When we got home, he just wanted to immediately go into his crate and lie down. At first he was really whining, and I was worried that he was in a lot of pain. (although they gave him a pain shot before the anesthesia wore off) I got down on the floor and just kept patting him and talking to him until he fell asleep. He's sleeping now. 

I was surprised that they said I can't even give him any water until 8 tonight. Then he can have water and half his usual supper. Tomorrow he can start back with regular meals. They also gave me pain pills that I can give him starting tonight for 4-6 days as needed. 

KSC - Onesies are baby underwear that other people have suggested for protecting the wound rather than having to put an e-collar on them. They didn't send him home with an e-collar because they said he seemed to be leaving the incision alone without it. If he keeps leaving it alone, I'll return the onesies to Walmart. But I want to make sure he's still leaving the stitches alone after he's more awake.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, they also microchipped him at the same time.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

So glad to hear he's home and resting. I'm nervous about Kipling's day tomorrow that's for sure. Thanks for clarifying why the onesies - I understand now. I hope Kodi has a nice long rest now.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

a good recovery for Kodi . . . kisses to him . . .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> So glad to hear he's home and resting. I'm nervous about Kipling's day tomorrow that's for sure. Thanks for clarifying why the onesies - I understand now. I hope Kodi has a nice long rest now.


Thanks! One thing I hadn't even thought of ahead of time was what they use to clean them. I know that for people and horses, they use Betadine surgical scrub, which stains horribly. I was wondering if I'd be coming home with an orange dog.<g> I'm happy to say, he's as white as ever. So whatever they use does rinse off!

Good luck to Kipling tomorrow. I know this is the right thing to do, and it's better for them in the long run, but it's hard to watch your poor little baby uncomfortable like that, even for a good reason!


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm glad that he is home and doing fine! Ruby goes in for her spay tomorrow and I'm a little nervous, so its always good to hear that other puppies are doing well soon afterwards.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm glad it's over and Kodi is home. I hope he does as well as Cicero ~ then you will have to worry about keeping him from jumping and leaping. Rub that little belly for us.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Glad Kodi is home. How is he doing Karen? Feel better little boy.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Get well little Kodi man!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wishing Kodi a speedy recovery.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

How old is Kodi?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wishing Kodi a very fast recovery. Glad he's home.
Gina


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen, glad to hear all went well today and Kodi is home resting. Give him some gentle belly rubs from us.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I bet you are so happy this is now behind you. Wishing Kodi a speedy recovery. Sending healing hugs your way.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Oh Glad Kodi is home. How is he doing Karen? Feel better little boy.


Poor little guy. He slept in his crate for a while, but then I heard him crying. When I went to check on him, he was just lying there looking at me but crying. So I brought him into the family room, to his bed under my desk. He's there now. He wakes up crying from time to time, but at least I can pat & comfort him without getting half way into his crate!

Is it common for them to be in this much pain the first day? I feel like if he were a human, we'd give him something for the pain now, but I was told not to give him the pain pill until 8:00.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> How old is Kodi?


He's just over 6 months.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad to hear all us going well with Kodi. The crying is sometimes caused more from the disorientation of the anesthesia and being hungry than from the pain. It is also a good way to get Mom's attention. This is why many vets like to keep them over night, it is easier on you. Dogs do not respond to pain the way we do. If the crying gets your attention you may see more of it. 

Sending Speedy Recovery Vibs to Kodi, keep us posted.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, I would call the vet before they close and see if you can give him something earlier. All dogs are different Cash was up and bouncing around by 4pm. Jasper moaned all night. I slept on the couch (or didn't sleep) and Jas laid with his head on my leg going hmmm, hmmmm, hmmm. The next day he was doing a little better. 

I wish little Kodi a speedy healing. I can't believe he is that old already.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Feel better Kodi!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Sandi, That's good to know. 

I do think that part of it was wanting to be with me, and not wanting to get up to do anything about it. Now that he's settled in by my feet, he seems to be sleeping soundly again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Karen, I would call the vet before they close and see if you can give him something earlier. All dogs are different Cash was up and bouncing around by 4pm. Jasper moaned all night. I slept on the couch (or didn't sleep) and Jas laid with his head on my leg going hmmm, hmmmm, hmmm. The next day he was doing a little better.
> 
> I wish little Kodi a speedy healing. I can't believe he is that old already.


Hi Missy,

Fortunately, the vet's office is open late tonight, so I can put it off for a while. He's sleeping comfortably now that I moved him under my desk. I think I'll sleep down here tonight to keep an eye on him.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor guy. Karen it took Monte 3 day's almost 4 to bounce back, he is my dramatic boy and milked it for all he could.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Personally, I urge you to reconsider the pain pills if they are Rimadyl. Only give if you must....but I wouldn't give Rimadyl at all, at all....if it were me.

Glad he did well. He will probably be back to feeling good in no time. I am sure he appreciates the extra soft, just washed blankies!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Hope Kodi is feeling better-I am sure with you close by he will get better faster. Give him a gentle hug from us.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow..I can't believe that Kodi's that old already! 
Give him tummy rubs for me and i hope that you both get a good night's sleep tonight


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chasza said:


> Personally, I urge you to reconsider the pain pills if they are Rimadyl. Only give if you must....but I wouldn't give Rimadyl at all, at all....if it were me.
> 
> Glad he did well. He will probably be back to feeling good in no time. I am sure he appreciates the extra soft, just washed blankies!!


It's not Rimadyl, it's Previcox. I know that dogs can also have adverse reactions to Previcox, but we are watching him carefully. Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leeann said:


> Poor guy. Karen it took Monte 3 day's almost 4 to bounce back, he is my dramatic boy and milked it for all he could.


Hi Leeann, he's a lot more active this morning, and ate his breakfast right up, but he's still just wandering around whining. I wish he'd just lie down and go to sleep.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Eva said:


> Wow..I can't believe that Kodi's that old already!
> Give him tummy rubs for me and i hope that you both get a good night's sleep tonight


Hi Eva, I can't believe he's that old either!!!

He did settle down after I gave him his pain pill, and slept through the night. This morning is like managing a toddler after surgery... He wants to play, but if he moves around too much, then he's crying again.

This is my first dog, but we've had a number of cats both neutered and spayed and I don't remember it being a big deal at all. A little groggy for the first day, but that was it. Maybe it's because dogs are more vocal in general.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

well glad to hear Kodi is feeling well enough that he wants to play. These are times you just wish they could really talk and understand. good luck keeping him calm.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Hope today goes smoothly and that he rests for you!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad to hear he is up, eating and trying to play today Karen. Each day he will be better and better.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for Kodi! 

Pepper was a little dramatic for 2 days after his surgery. He would whine and fuss just enough to get my attention. As soon as I was by his side he would settle down and go back to napping. Sometimes I think they just want the reassurance of having their pack or caregiver close by.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope Kodi feels better tomorrow morning!

Ryan


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Kodi seems to be doing MUCH better today. I'd say he feels pretty good, though he still asks to go back in his crate to sleep a little more than usual. He seems to be well on the road to recovery!

As a FYI for those with neuters coming up, I did notice some swelling, not around the incision site, but around his penis. He hasn't been chewing or licking the incision, but he has been in this area. The vets office called to see how he was doing, and I asked them about it. The vet said that it wasn't directly from the surgery, but that some dogs, especially those with light skin get irritated from getting shaved. He told me to put Lanacaine on it if it seemed to be bothering him.

I had to put a onesie on him for a little while, because he was actually scratching himself there, but once the Lanacaine had been on him for a little while, he seemed to feel much better and I was able to take the onesie off again.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Good to know re the light skin and irritation. Kipling is showing a little annoyance and is trying to scratch. Maybe that's what's bothering him. Other than that he is completely acting normally. Amazing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Day 3 and Kodi seems to be feeling fine. I didn't even give him one of the pain pills last night. I took him for a walk, not as long as usual, but probably 2 miles, and he was still looking for more at the end. But I put him to bed after our walk and he slept for 3 solid hours, so he's still tiring more easily than before his surgery. He's not bothering his penis anymore either, so no more Lanacaine or onesie.(much to his delight!<g>)

I suspect that by tomorrow, we'll never know anything happened to him!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> Good to know re the light skin and irritation. Kipling is showing a little annoyance and is trying to scratch. Maybe that's what's bothering him. Other than that he is completely acting normally. Amazing.


How's Kipling doing today? Still on the fast track to recovery I hope?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

krandall said:


> How's Kipling doing today? Still on the fast track to recovery I hope?


Thanks for asking...and glad Kodi is bouncing back nicely. Kipling is doing just fine. He is virtually normal. If we didn't see his incisions we wouldn't know he'd been through anything. I'm really glad it's behind us.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad to hear Kodi is doing well and back to his happy self again. Izzy and I send kisses and belly rubs.


----------

